# Jupiter



## fourisbest (Apr 13, 2008)

My silly boy... I have Cassie(OES puppy) in her crate so that my kitties may have run of the house for a little while. And Jupiter is RUNNING all over as if he is chasing some invisable object. He does come out from the baby gate when Cassie is out, but he knows to be still so she wont chase him! He is SOO funny, he is even getting IV into it, they are too cute!! They sound like a herdof elephants running around here like that!!


----------

